# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  dicari shiro impor (jantan)

## Rova

dicari shiro impor (jantan)
35cm-55cm+
buat teman-teman semua kalau ada yg punya shiro jantan impor mantab.
silahkan di pm saja ya..


thanks

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

